# Rigging for headboat bottom fishing



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

I have an 8' and a 10' surf and pier combo. Could someone tell me the best tackle to use when bottom fishing on a headboat? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

just my opinion

you don't want a 10' rod on a head boat.
8' is long.
you need to control the fish at the side of the boat not be swinging a long rod around.
its not like surf or pier fishing.

Best tackle.... 6' rod and real heavy enough to bring and control whatever you
plan on catching to the boat quickly.

again. just my opinion.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

joek said:


> just my opinion
> 
> you don't want a 10' rod on a head boat.
> 8' is long.
> ...


Agreed. If I may add: Head boats provide the fishing equipment. Bear in mind that if you are fishing with different pound test line, weights and rigs, it will be travelling differently up and down (currents etc) which could be a recipe for a mess when you are fishing elbow to elbow with other fisherman. Mates really earn their pay helping clear tangles to get everyone back in the game. If you are determined to take your own gear, recommend giving the headboat a call and asking them what type of gear, line weights etc they are using.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

#50 test and 12oz sinkers.
Your surf gear will not handle that.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. That's exactly what I needed to know. I'll just use the tackle provided. Thanks much!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The old "standby" of headboat fishing in FL ( they call them "party boats" down there ) is a 4/0-size reel on a stout 6' - 6',6" Boat/Trolling rod, spooled up with 40# - 50# Mono . . .


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Got another question. What do you guys think of using the Gulp mullet, shrimp, or squid as bait instead of the provided bait? Has anyone ever tried them on the bottom fishing trips? Thanks! Any other suggestions on bait you might bring along yourself?


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Never thought to try artificials.

I used to butterfly fresh finger mullet and had pretty good success with grouper that way. One trip I managed a citation Red Snapper on a small 10 inch eel that I had previously caught when catching the mullet. I love to experiment and since you will likely be using a 2 hook rig why not try them out on one of the hooks? Let us know how it went.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> Got another question. What do you guys think of using the Gulp mullet, shrimp, or squid as bait instead of the provided bait? Has anyone ever tried them on the bottom fishing trips? Thanks! Any other suggestions on bait you might bring along yourself?


If you want to catch fish you need to get your own bait, but not artificial. A box of cigar minnows, fresh iced down mullet or menhaden, some live pinfish, etc will go a long way.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> If you want to catch fish you need to get your own bait, but not artificial. A box of cigar minnows, fresh iced down mullet or menhaden, some live pinfish, etc will go a long way.


Yes, an excellent idea . . . The bait on the boats is not always very fresh, often re-frozen, too. 

Note on Live Bait - That should produce larger fish, BUT if you are in the NASSAU ( "Big Fish Pool" ), they will usually "Disqualify" you from winning it, if using Live Bait ! ! !

Also, get your self an INEXPENSIVE Rod Belt . . . You will THANK yourself for it, if you hook the "Big One" ! ! !

*http://www.ebay.com/sch/Fishing-/1492/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=%22rod+belt%22&_sop=15*


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, guys! Good info for someone who hasn't been on a headboat for several years.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> Thanks, guys! Good info for someone who hasn't been on a headboat for several years.


With THAT in mind, take your "Dramamine" 45 minutes before you step foot on the boat . . . Trust me !


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

never saw Dramamine stop someone from getting sick


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I get sea sick bad. I stick to the piers and inlet lol.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Dramamine seems to make it worse


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Elgreco said:


> I get sea sick bad. I stick to the piers and inlet lol.


Best thing to eat if you think you will be getting seasick are bananas. They taste the same coming up as they do going down.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Dramamine seems to make it worse


yep. they get dopey and sick. its a sad sight to see 
but not bad enough to come back in.

Digger. No Bananas on my boat.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I used to fish the boats out of Fort Pierce , Florida and they let you bring your own tackle as long as you used the same sized weight as the others so they could control the lines anchoring or drifting. Lots of folks rigged up a grouper rig( loop to weight with a 3-5' dropper,a 6/0-9/0 hook, and their own bait(cigar minnows, finger mullet , etc.) rather than the standard squid. You will generally catch bigger fish this way. I would check into that.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

joek said:


> never saw Dramamine stop someone from getting sick


Gosh, don't say that! Last time I went, the ride was find, the stopped boat was not. Went inside, threw up, came back out and fished. Moved the boat, repeat scene one except I stayed on top of the cabin watching the horizon. I hope the dramamine works for me. The other time I ate a Hardee's sausage and egg biscuit on the way to the dock. Big mistake!  OK, do we have any suggestions on avoiding seasickness using something other than Dramamine? All ideas appreciated. I want to fish!


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gary Carrier said:


> Gosh, don't say that! Last time I went, the ride was find, the stopped boat was not. Went inside, threw up, came back out and fished. Moved the boat, repeat scene one except I stayed on top of the cabin watching the horizon. I hope the dramamine works for me. The other time I ate a Hardee's sausage and egg biscuit on the way to the dock. Big mistake!  OK, do we have any suggestions on avoiding seasickness using something other than Dramamine? All ideas appreciated. I want to fish!


The ride was fine because the boat was not rocking as bad as when it was stopped. I suspect that part of the problem for some is that they stand on the boat with their knees locked and catch the full effect of the boat rocking. I don't get seasick because I stand with my knees slightly flexed and kind of ride the boat much like a surfer rides a board. I also avoid spicy/greasy foods the evening before, get a good sleep, and skip breakfast.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

let me add a few.
no alcohol the night before. if you start with half a hangover your lost.
face forward and watch the horizon not the water.
center of the boat generally has less movement but not the best spot to be on a head boat.
inside is bad. stay in the air.
The stern is good but be aware you may get diesel fumes over the back if he keeps his engines idling.
try not to think about getting sick. its a mind over matter thing. 
If somebody else is hanging over the rail stay away. its not contagious but its been known to spread.
Good luck out there and he good news is I don't know of anybody that ever died from being sea sick.
they just wished they would.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's my report. RJ, you were spot on on half day. Continental shelf was cancelled. Took half day. Didn't eat breakfast, took Dramamine, never got sea sick. Caught 10 undersized sea bass, mostly all that was caught on boat besides a small shark. I fished with Gulp swimming mullet and Gulp shrimp. The fish seemed to hit it well! Didn't use the provided squid. Captain moved boat four or five times in the two hour fishing block trying to get on better fishing ground. Still a lot of fun for a Tennessee trout fisherman. Have jigged some in the surf with a flounder rig but no luck so far. Thanks for all of your input in this thread. Appreciate it.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it the boating went well even if the fishing didn't. I've never had any kind of motion sickness on a boat, plane, car, rollercoaster, or anything else that moves, but I've seen others and just thank God that isn't me!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah you never catch anything but short seabass in close. Just the way it goes. Bigger ones are out farther. Black sea bass definitely will hit Gulp. They'll eat about anything. I've seen one caught on a piece of jellyball fishing for spadefish.


----------



## keyds (Aug 20, 2015)

On seasickness - call me the king. I've had captains compliment me on how well I handle it...it's come from a lot of unfortunate, miserable practice. However, my solution is to take regular Dramamine the night before the trip, and non-drowsy Dramamine about ~1 hour before the trip. I was out in the Gulf of Mexico in May fishing the oil rigs and I felt fine the whole time.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd say 90 percent of head boat charter fishing it's just drop straight down so a simple boat rod under 6 inches should be good.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Digger54 said:


> Never thought to try artificials.
> 
> I used to butterfly fresh finger mullet and had pretty good success with grouper that way. One trip I managed a citation Red Snapper on a small 10 inch eel that I had previously caught when catching the mullet. I love to experiment and since you will likely be using a 2 hook rig why not try them out on one of the hooks? Let us know how it went.


most will just have squid for bait,if you can get some fresh or even frozen cigar minnows or some other bait fish you will do alot better


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Saltine crackers work well for not getting sick. Was on a casino boat here with 7-8 ft. swells, feeling a little queasy, & one of the staff told me it was an old sailor's trick.
Worked good enough to enjoy the free drinks.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

No sea sickness = bonine.....if feeling queezy ,have ginger ale with you.....settles the stomach right down....the ginger.....works for me well


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

marv1234 said:


> I'd say 90 percent of head boat charter fishing it's just drop straight down so a simple boat rod under 6 inches should be good.


I think you meant 6ft . . .


----------

